# Need advice on a live edge top



## Topsailor (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok so I have a live edge piece of elm that I am working towards a coffee table. The top is flat but the bottom is curved just as it came off the tree. I decided the best way to put legs on it was to chisel a groove so the legs wil sink in and put some 1/2" dowels in to add some strength. My concern is that when the table expands along it's width it will try to spkit the legs apart. I thought about only gluing the center dowel and drilling the holes for the outer ones oversized but I'm worried that this will eventually cause the legs to fall off. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Don't judge the pictures too much I still have a long way to go, but this should give you the idea.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks like it will be a cool table.
With the grain being the same on the legs as the top, the legs should grow and shrink with the top. 
I think I would glue it. 
The only point I would be concerned about is the end of top, outside of the groove. Any racking on the legs may have tendency of breaking out the end. May want to add dowels at this point.
Just my thoughts. 
best wishes


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Lynn is right, the top should move seasonally with the legs. That being said, I'd probably attach the top to the legs using "buttons" eg. see this topic for discussion on them: 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14002
You could rout recesses in the underside of the top to hide the buttons. 
My only other concern is that your legs seem too thin to support your design if there is any racking unless you are planning to add a stretcher.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would just glue and dowel it as the top and leg should expand similarly as Rob said. Also second the stretcher idea.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll go with the glue and dowel. Be sure to post it. I am anxious to see it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet

I always glaze the live edge, as it creates shadows, depth etc.,


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Because the grain orientation of the legs is the same as the top they are going to move in the same direction at the same time . Splitting should not be a problem, don't worry about the over sized holes they are not necessary.


----------

